#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  New access problems

## selmagis

I have now problem to access, not yet to all threads or section, but some redirect me to:

/apple-com-itunes-update.uraadhuraadda.com/

I google and see:
uraadhuraadda.com is a mail server for 1 domain and resolves to the IP address 174.120.16.115.



Please solve, if anyone else have this problem.See More: New access problems

----------

